
To bypass code-signing checks, malware gang steals lots of certificates - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/03/to-bypass-code-signing-checks-malware-gang-steals-lots-of-certificates/
======
caf
The original source is:

[http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/suckfly-revealing-
secr...](http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/suckfly-revealing-secret-life-
your-code-signing-certificates)

